# TrueCoat Pro 2 OR TrueCoat Pro Fine Finish???



## Museum_Fab_Omaha (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, so one of my paint reps gave me the latest rebates issued by Graco for their Handheld Sprayer (good thru Sept 2013).

TrueCoat Pro 2 = $75 or extra battery rebate.
TrueCoat Pro Fine Finish = $200 Rebate!

I have had my I on these for some time but have not made the leap, until now. The set up I use mostly is a Graco 395 AAA. I paint a lot of trim and detailed type stuff( you might call it "Artsy Fartsy") The FF is such a great deal but my thinking is that they are trying to liquidate these because Graco might roll out the 2nd Gen Fine Finish soon. I think I might want the 2nd gen upgrades now though with the TC Pro 2. 

Which is a better gun? With the rebates, they are roughly the same price.
Any Thoughts besides "buy them both..."


----------

